# Teens Mead Royal Velocipede - Must See



## cr250mark (Dec 7, 2019)

Early and Hard to Find Mead Royal Velocipede 

This trike is remarkable
High end for its Time 

Primo and only one I’ve seen in person
Early suspension seat. Excellent condition 

Leather wrapped grips with nickel bars

Early cage pedals
Oversized front wheel 

Traditional early Mead Black and Burgundy original paint with Gold Pins
(***Check left rear stay “ Old sticker keystone cop or Early Illinois Constable ***)
Please use this tricycle as reference as we don’t find to many like them !

Thank You
Mark


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 7, 2019)

Wow @cr250mark thanks for sharing - what a great trike !!


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 7, 2019)

WOW, that is stunning!! Great find!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 7, 2019)

Mark, you're really coming up with some unique tricycles! First, the "Blue Devil" and now this "Mead Royal Velocipede". "HardTo Find" is definitely an understatement! I've never seen a pogo seat on a tricycle in my 30 years of collecting and researching them. Really a very cool and well preserved trike, and great job on the research! 

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 8, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> Mark, you're really coming up with some unique tricycles! First, the "Blue Devil" and now this "Mead Royal Velocipede". "HardTo Find" is definitely an understatement! I've never seen a pogo seat on a tricycle in my 30 years of collecting and researching them. Really a very cool and well preserved trike, and great job on the research!
> 
> Dave




Thank you Dave


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 20, 2019)

cr250mark said:


> Early and Hard to Find Mead Royal Velocipede
> 
> This trike is remarkable
> High end for its Time
> ...



Wow what beautiful piece of history


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 20, 2019)

What a beauty!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## catfish (Dec 20, 2019)

Some very unique parts on this.


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 27, 2021)

Figured I’d throw this back up 
Mead Line had some Premium items 

mark


----------



## 1motime (Dec 27, 2021)

Nicely made trike!  Form follows function!


----------

